# [OT] Buona pasqua

## fedeliallalinea

Voglio augurare buona pasqua a questa splendita comunita' che grazie allo sforzo di alcuni di essi si e' visto nascere il gechi. Grazie veramente a tutti e di nuovo Buona Pasqua.

----------

## pascalbrax

nonostante tutti, siamo i migliori   :Razz: 

----------

## alexbr

Buona Pasqua a tutti

Ciao by AlexBr

----------

## Delta9

Buona pasqua!

----------

## Cerberos86

Buona Pasqua a tutti !!!

----------

## mtto

b u o n a     P a s q u a

come potevo non associarmi??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Che dire... auguri a tutti...  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

BUONA PASQUA a TUTTI!!!

 :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

Idem

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ahh questo buonismo... io vado controcorrente!

Strozzatevi con l'uovo!

 :Cool: 

----------

## iDarbert

Buona pasqua!

----------

## Sasdo

mi associo agli auguri!

Buona Pasqua a tutto il forum!

----------

## stuart

auguri a tutti!

----------

## Su-34

auguri a tuttii

----------

## John McClane

AUGURI!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Mi associo al buonismo   :Wink: 

Auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

Buona pasqua a tutti voi   :Smile: 

e non ingozzatevi troppo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

AugUUri   :Smile: 

----------

## micron

Buona pasqua e tanto cioccolato a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Auguri a tutti anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

^_^ Buona pasqua, pasquetta, vacanze a tutti ^_^ e buon 2.6.5 development gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## solka

Buona compilazione Pasquale a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

Buona Pasqua a tutti.

----------

## iridium103

buona pasqua anche da me  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Buona Pasqua a tutti anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## blackgenio

Buona Pasqua a Tutti voi

e visto che è poco che sono entrato in questo Forum

colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti i partecipanti

Grazie per l'aiuto    :Wink: 

sleck sleck   

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## capitan_jo

Buona Pasqua a tutti!!!

.jo.

----------

## paman

Buona pasqua a tutti e cercate di non mangiare troppo (io l'uovo lo odio) ..

Oh , ma siete ogni giorno davanti al pc?   :Very Happy:   Vi siete portati il portatile a  tavola come fa Stallman?   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paman wrote:*   

> Oh , ma siete ogni giorno davanti al pc?    Vi siete portati il portatile a  tavola come fa Stallman?  

 

Si  :Laughing:  . Sono a casa da solo....

----------

## koma

/me ha l'uscita TV colleagata a 3 televisori  :Smile: .... tastiera e mouse wireless e via  :Smile: 

----------

## paman

 *koma wrote:*   

> /me ha l'uscita TV colleagata a 3 televisori .... tastiera e mouse wireless e via 

 

MS Flight Simulator ?  :Cool: 

----------

## koma

whawhawhawha no ut2003

----------

## Ferdinando

Buona Pasqua anche da me.

Scusate se mi aggrego solo ora ma ho appena finito il pranzo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

Buona pasqua a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Arrivo troppo tardi se li faccio adesso?? putroppo ero via   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Cmq meglio tardi che mai, e come dice il saggio "Le uova sono buone anche dopo Pasqua"   :Razz: 

AUGURI (anche se 1 po tardi)  A TUTTI !!!

----------

## Yans

buona pasqua a tutti anche da parte mia    :Smile: 

Adios....

----------

## codadilupo

eccomi qui, anche io, ad augurarvi (ormai in ritardo, lo so) una buona pasqua.....

... ah, già: mentre scendevo verso frosinone, in vista della rituale piola, mi han centrato in autostrada*: collarino per l'alessandra, e solo una prognosi di 7 giorni per me. Chitarre sfrantumate, naturalmente (  :Crying or Very sad:  ), ma tutti noi sani e salvi.

A breve le foto dell'auto: praticamente tar.gizzata   :Laughing: 

*ecco svelato il perché del mio lungo silenzio: credevate che fossi diventato meno scassapalle, eh  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ah, già: mentre scendevo verso frosinone, in vista della rituale piola, mi han centrato in autostrada*
> 
> 

 

Cazzarola! Beh, l'importante e' che siete tutti ripristinabili...ehm...vabbe'  :Smile: 

Buona convalescenza a tutti i coinvolti!  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A breve le foto dell'auto: praticamente tar.gizzata  
> 
> 

 

Meno male che non e' tar.bzip2ata  :Smile: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credevate che fossi diventato meno scassapalle, eh  ?
> 
> 

 

Nun l'ê maje pensa'! [trad alla lettera: non lo devi mai pensare.] [trad: no]   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> A breve le foto dell'auto: praticamente tar.gizzata  
> 
> 

 

Fa piacere vedere che la prendi con ironia...  segno che il peggio (paura, incazzo...) é passato.

Auguri di pronta guarigione all'Alessandra!

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> A breve le foto dell'auto: praticamente tar.gizzata   

 

Noooo! Non la geco-mobile spero!   :Shocked: 

Scherzi a parte, in bocca al lupo ad entrambi! Salutami Alessandra  :Smile: 

p.s.: ma il 20 vieni lo stesso da Stallman?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   A breve le foto dell'auto: praticamente tar.gizzata    
> 
> Noooo! Non la geco-mobile spero!  

 

cinicamente, posso dire che *per fortuna* ero ospite sulla macchina di un amico

 *Quote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, in bocca al lupo ad entrambi! Salutami Alessandra 

 

riferiro'  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> p.s.: ma il 20 vieni lo stesso da Stallman?

 

e potrei mai ?  :Cool:   Apropos... comincia alle 9.00 e va vanti tutto il giorno... se racumandi !

Coda

----------

## cloc3

Sono le 10 e non ho ancora visto questo post.

Auguri, anche da elisa.

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Sono le 10 e non ho ancora visto questo post.

 

E questo?!? Cerchiamo di cercare prima di postare sul forum...

...Oh sto scherzando! Buona pasqua  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> questo?!? Cerchiamo di cercare prima di postare sul forum...
> 
> 

 

No hai ragione  :Wink: 

Non sapevo ci fosse gà un post di auguri, ora faccio il merge  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Dovevo mettere "no" e non "non"  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   questo?!? Cerchiamo di cercare prima di postare sul forum...
> 
>  
> 
> Non hai ragione 
> ...

 

Dai ...  :Wink:  Anche a pasqua dobbiamo fare i moderatori rompipalle? Si...  :Cool: 

Comunque scherzavo, non volevo essere bastardo  :Smile: 

Mi raccomando, sopratutto domani, abbuffatevi e riproducetevi tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

A u g u r i ! 

----------

## Disabled

Beh, buona pasqua anch da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai ...  Anche a pasqua dobbiamo fare i moderatori rompipalle? Si... 
> 
> Comunque scherzavo, non volevo essere bastardo 
> ...

 

Il thread c'era già quindi lo riutilizziamo  :Wink: 

----------

## lan

Auguri a tutti....

e ricordate RTFM e BASTA OT!

----------

## BlueInGreen

Io mi porto avanti sul lavoro... Buona... Pasquetta!!  :Laughing: 

(che io passerò a casa a studiare.... sob...  :Crying or Very sad:   )

----------

## gutter

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (che io passerò a casa a studiare.... sob...   )

 

Questo è il mio primo anno da quando sono all'uni che per pasqua non studio.........

........................ dato che ho finito finalmente con l'uni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Raga dato che stamattina parto....  :Very Happy: 

Buona pasqua e pasquetta a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

BUONA PASQUA!!!  :Very Happy:  

----------

## neryo

Mh non pensavo di svegliarmi cosi' presto qst mattina.... che pacca... Buona Pasqua a tutti!

Ah mi ha detto Zuglio che a breve c'e' un ritrovo a Milano, dato che io e lui ci conosciamo, abitiamo nello stesso paese potremmo venire su insieme.. Spero di non avere particolari impegni..   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Avgvri di bvona Pasqva e e Pasqvetta anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

Ziao Ziao

----------

## dappiu

Auguri di Buona Pasqua a tutti!!!

----------

## Anthony55789

Auguri di buona pasqua a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!

Speriamo che riesca a configurare il mio computer cosi sarò dei vostri con la mia gentoo.

----------

## fabius

Auguri!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Buona mangiata a tutti!!!  :Very Happy: 

E, quotando l'augurio più bello fattomi da una mia amica, "che il gelato possa sempre sbordare dal vostro cioltolino"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Occasus

auguri a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Buona ciccia & brufoli a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

'guri  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Fantastico il resume del vecchio topic  :Laughing: 

Come già detto lo scorso anno, buona pasqua anche a voi!

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questo è il mio primo anno da quando sono all'uni che per pasqua non studio.........
> 
> ........................ dato che ho finito finalmente con l'uni 

 

eheh... stai lavorando magari allora?  :Twisted Evil: 

Però vabbè.... è normale in fondo... ci sono sempre quelli sfigatissimi come il sottoscritto... è pasqua, sono al lavoro e sto studiando! POKER!

----------

## Danilo

Auguroni a tutti.

E... buona pasquetta  :Smile: )))

... nonostante il tempo  :Sad: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Happy Easter (che non è la Ester, quella mia amica sempre contenta...  :Laughing:  )

E' 5 giorni che vivo sul forum di Gentoo (wow, ho risolto tutti i problemi da solo!), 2 macchine ex novo da configurare, ora sto solamente facendo un emerge -e system dopo il passaggio a gcc 3.4.3  :Cool: 

Meno male che sono in ferie...

Evvai!

----------

## codadilupo

ri-auguri di buona pasqua, e ricordate: meglio un uovo oggi, che una gallina domani, ma se c'e' anche la gallina, é meglio sia oggi che domani  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## BikE

Buona pasqua a tuttiii  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 Dom Apr 11, 2004 2:49 am wrote:*   

> Idem

 

----------

## kaio

Mi unisco al coro degli auguri e mi auguro anche che sia disponibile a breve il download di gentoo 2005.0

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tanti auguri gentooista

buona pasqua sistemista

tra capretto e cioccolato

sii felice e rilassato

goditi la pace di queste vacanze

prima che arrivino altre turbolenze  :Wink: 

deadhead rodari

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi associo nel fare gli auguri al forum... buona pasqua!!!

----------

## furlan

Buona Pasqua a Tutti

----------

## Truzzone

Tanti Auguri a Tutti !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Laughing: 

----------

## Panda

Auguri anche da parte mia: BUONA PASQUA A TUTTI

PS: Con questo post vi comunico che ufficialmente dopo 3 mesi di fetora sono tornato a gentoo!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Panda wrote:*   

> PS: Con questo post vi comunico che ufficialmente dopo 3 mesi di fetora sono tornato a gentoo!!! 

 

Hai fatto in tempo a redimerti giusto per pasqua?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Con questo post vi comunico che ufficialmente dopo 3 mesi di fetora sono tornato a gentoo!!! 

 

Ti perdoniamo per aver peccato, sei tornato sulla retta via. Avevi temporaneamente smarrito il lume della ragione ma adesso sei nuovamente sulla strada della beatitudine.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

LOL

----------

## cloc3

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai ...  Anche a pasqua dobbiamo ...

 

Si, si. Gutter ha ragione. E' stata la fretta.

Auguri ancora.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Buona Pasqua anche da parte mia  :Very Happy:  

----------

## Spike-86

BUONA PASQUA A TUTTI!!!

Ciao

----------

## redview

scusate il ritardo ma sono risorto solo ora dal letto: avevo mangiato come un bastardo a pranzo e quindi ero incapace di muovermi...sì, anche i polpastrelli delle mani erano satolli e svaccosi! :Laughing: 

felice pasqua..

PS: mi sono reso conto solo ora che ho finito di scrivere il post della citazione biblica azzeccatissima!! :Cool:   beccata???

----------

## ares

Buona Pasqua a tutti e buona Pasquetta per domani

----------

## Taglia

Auguri a tutti ...

A proposito ... perchè la mia gentoo non aggiorna l'ora??  :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

http://digilander.libero.it/viaconforti/pasqua/bynny.gif

avete fatto i bravvi ragazzi ???? :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> B ON A  P A S Q U A

 

mia sorella ma regalato SPIDERMAN per PS2 è tutto il giorno che  ci giocho .... :Cool:   :Cool: 

io per recuperareo dormito 2ore in piu ...... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## falko

Auguro a tutti una felice pasqua

----------

## Dr.Dran

eh eh eh come al solito l'ultimo eh eh eh ad augurare la buona pasqua a tutti dopo una giornata piena di banchetti e felicità sono io!  :Razz: 

Buona e pasqua e good hacking a tutti!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

good Passover

----------

## gutter

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito ... perchè la mia gentoo non aggiorna l'ora?? 

 

Sicuro di aver linkato il timezone corretto  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Vabbe', sempre in ritardo il sottoscritto.

BUONA PASQUA A TUTTI

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

io sono più in ritardo di tutti (ero via e non avevo connessione)...ma fa niente, gli auguri li faccio lo stesso!

buona pasqua (in ritardo) a tutti!

ciao

----------

## gaffiere

a un anno di distanza stesso thread, stessa community  :Wink: 

auguri di buona pasqua anche da parte mia!  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## Cazzantonio

Buone vacanze a tutti io me ne vado a Bolzano fino al 17   :Smile:  (quindi non mi avrete tra le palle come moderatore... contenti   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  )

Buone vacanze di pasqua a tutti! (anche io che non sono religioso apprezzo da sempre le feste religiose visto che di solito significa che non si lavora...   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Buone vacanze di pasqua a tutti!

 

Buone feste anche a lei Dottore  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Buone vacanze di pasqua a tutti! 
> 
> Buone feste anche a lei Dottore 

 A tutti buona pasqua...

P.s. se il 3ed continua così... arriaviamo tra pochi giorni alla pagina 30 !!!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Buona Pasqua a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> P.s. se il 3ed continua così... arriaviamo tra pochi giorni alla pagina 30 !!!

 

Beh, nel 2004 ci si fermò a 4 pagine  :Wink:  Potremmo riesumare quel topic.

Comunque buona pasqua anche da parte mia.

Ciao

----------

## thewally

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> P.s. se il 3ed continua così... arriaviamo tra pochi giorni alla pagina 30 !!!

 

Con un po' di impegno, ci se la fà....   :Laughing: 

  BUONA PASQUA!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *thewally wrote:*   

>   BUONA PASQUA!!!

 

Quoto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

Scusatemi se riuppo questo thread, visto che lo stesso si sta facendo sul thread off-the-wall, ma dopo il 2004 e 2005 penso porterebbe male non aggiungerci anche il 2006  :Rolling Eyes: 

BUONA PASQUA

----------

## thewally

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Scusatemi se riuppo questo thread, visto che lo stesso si sta facendo sul thread off-the-wall, ma dopo il 2004 e 2005 penso porterebbe male non aggiungerci anche il 2006 

 

Allora, facendo le corna, rifaccio anche qui i miei auguri:

 BUONA PASQUA

----------

## ercoppa

Auguri a tutti i gentooisti!!!

----------

## knefas

Buona Pasqua!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Scusatemi se riuppo questo thread, visto che lo stesso si sta facendo sul thread off-the-wall, ma dopo il 2004 e 2005 penso porterebbe male non aggiungerci anche il 2006 

 

Non hai tutti i torti  :Rolling Eyes: 

Con un pó di split & merge ho spostato i messaggi di auguri dall'OTW a quest thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

Auguri a tutta la comunity.

E, se ogni tanto passano di qui, auguri anche ai bodhisattva che ormai non si fanno sentire piu'.

----------

## Luca89

Auguri anche da parte mia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

FOUAI HWO GIE QUAI LE!!

ops! ho sbagliato questo non è il forum cinese  :Laughing: 

Buona Pasqua a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

mi unisco buona pasqua a tutti! e buona mangiata!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tanti auguri di buona pasqua: dedico un pezzo della mia coloba [dolce che adoro] al ns papà: Daniel Robbins!

Auguri ancora a tutti!

----------

## mack1

Auguroni anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

BUONA PASQUA

----------

## Cerberos86

Buona Pasqua a tutti....!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi associo anche io agli auguri... è bello vedere questi thread anche a distanza di anni... si vedono nick che sono spariti da tempo ed altri che sono ancora presenti  :Crying or Very sad:  la commozione aumenta!

----------

## cloc3

Buona Pasqua a tutti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

buona Pasqua a tutti!

----------

## Peach

essì, buona pasqua anche a voi, spero possiate godervi una giornata di sole e riposo  :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 BUONA PASQUA

PS: NO! NON SONO MORTO!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Truzzone

Buona Pasqua   :Very Happy:  !

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Buona pasqua a tutti.

----------

## X-Drum

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ahh questo buonismo... io vado controcorrente!
> 
> Strozzatevi con l'uovo!
> 
> 

 

asadfsdskda... owned!!!

auguri > ALL

----------

## n3m0

Buone Feste da uno che manca da queste pagine da un bel po' (cavolo è la prima volta che posto da quanto hanno introdotto i subforums!)

Ciao gente, buone cose.

----------

